# Game 39: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the New Jersey Nets at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Friday, January 20th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE. 

The New Jersey Nets' last game was against the Philadelphia 76ers, *W*, 101-90 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Minneosta Timberwolves, *W*, 103-96* (*boxscore*)*.

The New Jesey Nets have assembled one of the best Eastern Conference teams in the league. Their "big three" of Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, and of course, Jason Kidd gives the Nets one of the best starting lineups in the league. While their big man crew isn't quite as good, they can score (Nenad Krstic's face-up game) and defend (Jason Collin's post defense). In my opinion, the bench of the Nets isn't quite what was expected from the team in the off-season. I feel the Celtics, in order to win this game, will need to out-rebound, out-hustle, and overally out-play the superior New Jersey team. The key factors will be the defense of Vince Carter and bench scoring. I'm expecting a loss but since Oden can't enter this draft, I'm hoping for a win. 

The New Jersey Nets and the Boston Celtics are both 2-3 in their last five games with each team winning their last game. The Nets are 10-9 away from New Jersey and the Celtics are 11-8 in Boston at home. The Nets score 95.7 points per game and give up 95.3 points per game. The Celtics score 100 points per game and give up 101 points per game.

 The Celtics were 1-3 against the Nets last season. This is the first of four meetings between the division "rivals" with the next game being tomorrow in New Jersey.

The probable starters for each team:













Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*








*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *New Jersey Nets Forum Game Thread** !*


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Is it just me, or does Delonte kinda look like ET?


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

His head figure makes him look like ET but Cassell is much more identical.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Great move by Delonte West off the dribble to penetrate by Jason Kidd and hit an easy layup. West has really improved his first step and he is pretty good off a screen when facing a slower point guard like Kidd.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Nice play by the Celtics as Pierce was away from the ball and cut through the Nets defense around the elbow. He instinctively drew the foul, as always. Ball movement, I think, should be used a lot tonight against the Nets defense.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

LaFrentz with a 3


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Another good play by Pierce. Vince Carter looks too slow and Pierce is easily beating him off the dribble. Because the Nets defense collapses around penetration, LaFrentz was left open and he hit the open corner three.

I would like to see Raef getting into the zone tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Delonte West is practically automatic from the perimeter over the last month.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

How hot are the Celtics right now?

Pierce hits a three after faking out his defender. The Celtics are 3-4 from the perimeter so far into the game. The Nets aren't particularly playing well so the Celtics may have an early first-quarter lead like in the Minnesota game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

LaFrentz may have another crazy three-point shooting night like he did in the Rockets game about two months ago. The Celtics are hot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Celtics up ten; eight minutes through the first quarter; 21-11. Timeout - Nets.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>4</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>4-12</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>8-13</td><td>4-5</td><td>1-4</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>21</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Wow,we havn't even finish the first quarter Prem posted stats already...you must be over excited don't you Prem?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Pierce hits his second three-pointer (1000th point of the season) but Jason Kidd responds with his own three-pointer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



CanteriWalker said:


> Wow,we havn't even finish the first quarter Prem posted stats already...you must be over excited don't you Prem?


Comparison purposes.

If the Celtics cool down, I would like to have a record of how they started the game (shooting-wise).


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Eh. Nice start C's. Shall we keep it up?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Paul Pierce is 2-6 at the free-throw line so far. Very uncharacteristic of him.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Wow I simply love this kid Delonte.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Pierce draws three defenders in the lane and dishes if off to Perkins for a great dunk.

aqua missed it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



Premier said:


> Comparison purposes.
> 
> *If the Celtics cool do*wn, I would like to have a record of how they started the game (shooting-wise).




if or when??...im not surprised at the hott start but they seem to always break down after the first quarter...ie the pistons game


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

End of the first quarter with the Celtics leading by six, 31-25.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>12</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>10-20</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>25</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>11-19</td><td>6-7</td><td>3-8</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>31</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

hahahahaha scalabrine IRRITATAES as said by doc...thats for damn sure he difinitely irritates me


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

What a great shot by Vince Carter. He hit a _deep_ three as the shot clock was winding down.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

tony allen broke murrays ankles


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Al Jefferson showing his nice feel for the game on the offensive end the last two possessions. He's upfaking and taking smart shots that he has a high percentage of hitting.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



Premier said:


> Al Jefferson showing his nice feel for the game on the offensive end the last two possessions. He's upfaking and taking smart shots that he has a high percentage of hitting.




i dont think his feel for an offensive game was ever in question...its his desire and fire in the belly...or lack thereof...that scare me


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Another Nets timeout; Celtics up six (36-30); 9:48 left in the second.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>14</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>11-23</td><td>4-8</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>30</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>13-21</td><td>6-7</td><td>4-10</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>36</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

As Pierce did with Kendrick Perkins, Ricky draws defenders to him in the paint leaving Al Jefferson open for another nice dunk. "_Soft hands_"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

5+ minutes into the 2nd and the Nets' high scorer is Cliff Robinson, Nets are off their game.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

This shooting streak is amazing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

TV? Timeout; Celtics up nine (45-36); 5:16 left in the second/half.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>15</td><td>2-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>14</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>8</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>14</td><td>4-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>14-28</td><td>4-8</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>11</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>36</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>13</td><td>4-6</td><td>3-3</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>17-32</td><td>7-9</td><td>4-10</td><td>5</td><td>16</td><td>11</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>45</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

I don't think the Nets get it.

If you commit to every one of Pierce's half-steps, he'll find the open man who is left un-guarded whether it be around the perimeter or at the post. This time, it was Kendrick Perkins *again*. Perkins also up-faked Collins (?).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Celtics up nine at the half, 53-44.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>20</td><td>3-10</td><td>1-4</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>20</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>10</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>14</td><td>4-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>16-38</td><td>4-9</td><td>8-8</td><td>4</td><td>19</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>44</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>20</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>13</td><td>2-5</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>19</td><td>5-9</td><td>3-5</td><td>4-8</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>20-40</td><td>7-12</td><td>6-12</td><td>6</td><td>22</td><td>13</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>53</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



Premier said:


> Pierce draws three defenders in the lane and dishes if off to Perkins for a great dunk.
> 
> aqua missed it.


At times like these, everyone should have a TV Tuner.  

I was in Target, and listened to some of the 2nd quarter while coming back home.

I did get in time to see Pierce abuse Jefferson on defense every time.

Also, Delonte did another one of his It-wasn't-me-call-the-foul-on-the-other-guy-finger pointing?

Max repeated what Mike and Tommy said the other night "West is not a guy you want to rob a bank with. If you rob a bank with West, you should get handcuffs right away and turn yourself in."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Oh, btw, I take it that Perk and Al haven't played together yet?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

They have.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



Premier said:


> They have.


Did they like sub for each other, because in my mind that's not playing together. 

Are you telling me that Glen Rivers used common sense?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Well, not really common sense.

Greene - Davis - Scalabrine - Jefferson - Perkins to start the second.

That's an awful lineup.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Perk just slammed West to the ground.

Now West will get hot (just like always after getting hit).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Three turnovers in the third quarter to the (how about this alliteration) Nets' none.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



Premier said:


> Well, not really common sense.
> 
> *Greene* - Davis - *Scalabrine - Jefferson - Perkins* to start the second.
> 
> That's an awful lineup.


:rotf:

:banghead:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



Premier said:


> Three turnovers in the third quarter to the (how about this alliteration) Nets' none.


That's odd, Blount is still on the bench.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Perkins>Krstic.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

More turnovers as the lead falls apart (only up five).

Jason Kidd hits his second three-pointer and Ricky bounces it off his knee out of bounds.

:sigh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Delonte is like a rag-doll. He always seems to be hitting the floor.

Really crafty play by Perkins and Delonte for an entire possession.

Perkins rebounds (with a "long reach") the ball and hands it off to Delonte who gets double-teamed in the the corner. He passes to Perkins who hands it back to Delonte off Perkins' screen. Perkins sets another screen for Delonte and Delonte goes underneat the basket for a layup all while falling down (no contact on the play).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

"The last pass by Richard Jefferson was intentional grounding."

:rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

The Celtics seem to be falling apart.

Tony Allen with great defense. The Celtics are double-teaming the ball and it's working against players like Antoine Wright.

Al Jefferson is doing his thing on offense but can't stop Krstic on defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Celtics up three at the end of the third; 77-74:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>31</td><td>5-14</td><td>1-5</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>26</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-6</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>14</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>26</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>23</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>23</td><td>6-9</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>27-60</td><td>6-18</td><td>14-14</td><td>7</td><td>25</td><td>20</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>9</td><td>15</td><td>74</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>31</td><td>5-10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>25</td><td>5-7</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>19</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>30</td><td>6-12</td><td>3-6</td><td>8-12</td><td align="right">2</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>22</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>16</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>29-54</td><td>7-14</td><td>12-18</td><td>8</td><td>32</td><td>17</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>12</td><td>11</td><td>77</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Scalabrine sucks...

...but that was a great block.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

It's peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter je---err Perkins and Jefferson, Perkins and Jefferson.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, they just bailed RJeff out.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

What a horrible call.

Pierce didn't even touch RJ.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



Premier said:


> What a horrible call.
> 
> *Pierce didn't even touch RJ.*



Thanks Tommy.

Why can't we hit free throws?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, Vince just _threw_ it up over Perk.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl:

Tommy:

"He looked like a Christmas Tree with all the Nets hanging on him."

Jefferson got quadruple teamed.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Perkins offensive rebound off the Pierce miss and Kendrick puts it back.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I.Love.Perkins.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I.Love.Jefferson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Nice lob pass from Delonte to Jefferson.

Al hits it and draws the foul. Up four (and possibly five) with less than 1:30 left.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Jefferson


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

****.

Jason Kidd hits a three and Paul Pierce fouls him. Kidd misses the free throw.

Up one with 34 seconds left. Turnovers may cost us the game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Bull**** call on Pierce.

Kidd jumped to the side to hit the 3 and 1.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I.Love.Jefferson.


 :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*



Premier said:


> ****.
> 
> Jason Kidd hits a three and Paul Pierce fouls him. Kidd misses the free throw.
> 
> Up one with 34 seconds left. Turnovers may cost us the game.


Don't forget that we missed 74 free throws.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Up one (97-96).

New Jersey ball.

12.3 seconds left.

Timeout.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Carter will hit the shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Carter will hit the shot.


I'm wrong, HELL YES.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Celtics (15-23) vs. Nets (21-15)*

Game over.

Good night and good luck.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Carter will hit the shot.


NOPE!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

nice one! we have lost the most games in the NBA by 5 points or less. Time to win some...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Carters Choke


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

good game

but we'll get u guys tomarrow


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Game over. Celtics win 99-96.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>39</td><td>6-18</td><td>1-5</td><td>7-8</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>41</td><td>7-13</td><td>4-9</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>14</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>41</td><td>5-14</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-7</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>29</td><td>6-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>35</td><td>7-11</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>34-80</td><td>9-23</td><td>19-23</td><td>10</td><td>38</td><td>23</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>25</td><td>96</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>42</td><td>9-17</td><td>0-3</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>40</td><td>7-16</td><td>3-6</td><td>8-14</td><td align="right">2</td><td>12</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>25</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>33</td><td>5-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>19</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>27</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>14</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>28</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>18</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>36-71</td><td>7-15</td><td>20-34</td><td>11</td><td>46</td><td>22</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>15</td><td>19</td><td>99</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I will be at the game tomorrow!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> good game
> 
> but we'll get u guys tomarrow


You guys want a rematch?

All right, I'll tell call the C's right away.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins and Jefferson finish game: 2-0 100% win percentage
Other Retarded Rivers combinations: 14-23 .38% win percentage.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Rivers:

"I told the guys we'll get a hoop in the hotel room tomorrow to practice free throws.

My God, the last week and a half we've been practicing free throws and we're worse, now we'll go back to how it was before, free throws are optional for everybody."


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

What do you say we go into NJ and take tomorrow's game, honestly we should be undeafeated in the Atlantic this year if it wasn't for Blount getting stripped in the Philly overtime game. Yeah Buddy.
I Love Al and Perk and Delonte. Yeah Buddy.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

vandyke said:


> What do you say we go into NJ and take tomorrow's game, honestly we should be undeafeated in the Atlantic this year if it wasn't for Blount getting stripped in the Philly overtime game. Yeah Buddy.
> I Love Al and Perk and Delonte. Yeah Buddy.


I like the sound of that

GO CELTICS!!! :banana:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Why didnt Blount or Banks play?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Doc Rivers hates them.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Why didnt Blount or Banks play?



I think Glen Rivers wanted to win two games in a row.

If Blount played, he would have been pushed around by Krstic and Collins...I know you guys I'm nuts here, but I'm as serious as possible. Not to mention that we'd have about seven more turnovers.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> Doc Rivers hates them.


well, we'll take them if you guys don't want them


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I think Glen Rivers wanted to win two games in a row.
> 
> *If Blount played, he would have been pushed around by Krstic and Collins*...I know you guys I'm nuts here, but I'm as serious as possible. Not to mention that we'd have about seven more turnovers.


really? Hes that soft to get pushed around by Krstic?


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Why didnt Blount or Banks play?


Trade to Minny???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh snap.

I forgot about that.

The Providence Journal just reported that the deal is "close."


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

At the game during halftime everyone gave Banks a big hug, and he never got in.

?????


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> really? Hes that soft to get pushed around by Krstic?


Boykins pushes Blount around. :-/


----------



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

Al Jefferson + Kendrick Perkins=more wins!

What a great win, hopefulley we can repeat tommorow night. :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> At the game during halftime everyone gave Banks a big hug, and he never got in.
> 
> ?????


No hugs for Blount?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> No hugs for Blount?


My guess is only Banks got traded and it will be announced tommorow.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> My guess is only Banks got traded and it will be announced tommorow.


I hope it's not a crappy player like Tim Duncan.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys for the win. :cheers:


----------

